# Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2009)

*Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten [Anzeige]


----------



## malte.mm (6. Oktober 2009)

*hab ich schon!*

Also ich hab Win 7 Ultimate jetzt schon  mit unterschrift von Steve Ballmer


----------



## Jami (6. Oktober 2009)

*Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten [Anzeige]*

Wusste ich schon.
Also für mich wär eher der UltimateSB-Preis ein Kaufgrund als die 8 Tage "Vorsprung".


----------



## Zerebo (6. Oktober 2009)

*lol zu lang?!*

Microsoft wird es freuen.
Naja war ja klar das Windows in einigen Shops früher zu haben sein wird.
Ich frag mich ob auch einige OEMs ihre Geräte früher verkaufen.
Mir ist es egal dank MSDNAA.


----------



## mjx (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

ehm.. krank?  gleich mal bestellen :p Alternate hat sicherlich nen Deal mit Microsoft :]


----------



## Woohoo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich glaube die rasen mit 88 Mph mit einem De Lorean in die Zukunft kaufen Windows 7 und kommen zurück. 

Wird auch direkt mal bestellt.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich wollts ja eig bei Amazon bestellen , da das aber billiger is und ichs früher haben kann --> bestell ichs gleich ma


----------



## Tom3004 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

85€, das ist ja ein Sport Preis


----------



## homerfreak (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Würds glatt bestellen, wenn ich mir bei der Vorbestell-Aktion nicht schon ne 45€-Lizens von Mediamarkt gesichert hätte


----------



## Monopoly29 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Als Microsoft Marketingmanager würd ich das aber net erlauben! 
Alle andren + die die schon vorbestellt haben werden vernachlässigt.


----------



## ultio (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Monopoly29 schrieb:


> Als Microsoft Marketingmanager würd ich das aber net erlauben!
> Alle andren + die die schon vorbestellt haben werden vernachlässigt.



Wahrscheinlich haben grade die es erlaubt? Da bezahlt Alternate an MS halt mal extra für diese Aktion, das kommt aber schnell wieder rein durch erhöhte Verkäufe bedingt durch diesen "Zeitbonus".


----------



## Jami (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



ultio schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich haben grade die es erlaubt? Da bezahlt Alternate an MS halt mal extra für diese Aktion, das kommt aber schnell wieder rein durch erhöhte Verkäufe bedingt durch diesen "Zeitbonus".


Deswegen will er es denn Managern ja auch nicht erlauben  ISt ja totale Bevorzugung, klar, dass das Alternate sehr zu gute kommt.


----------



## Hamsteln (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

das ist doch keine Aktion von Alternate. Jeder Händler kann die Dinger bereits am 14.10, manche sogar schon am 13.10 verkaufen. Die Distris bekommen nämlich schon am 12.10 die Windows 7 Versionen und verticken die nur schon komplett an alle Händler. Offiziell gewünscht isses von Microsoft nicht, was dagegen tun die aber auch nicht, so die Aussage von unserem Distri.

Also selbst wir, ein kleines Compigeschäft verkaufen die ab dem 14.10 ganz normal an unsere Kunden


----------



## tm0975 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

System Builder setzt doch den Kauf von Hardware voraus, oder irre ich mich da jetzt? Scheint mir kein wirklich seriöses Angebot zu sein, zumal der Vorteil ja total irrelevant ist, da mach sich ja bereits eine Version zum Test, die identisch ist, herunterladen kann. Und ob man nun den endgültigen Key 2 Wochen eher oder später eingibt, ist wohl total egal. Im Gegenteil, je eher ich kaufe, desto eher muß ich bezahlen. Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ist das dann umso mehr ein nachteil, dieses Angebot wahrzunehmen.


----------



## RuxX (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Mal so am Rande Jungs 
Die SystemBuilder Editionen kommen sowieso 1 Woche Früher als die Überteuerten (Voll)Versionen auf den Markt...
Von daher nutzt Alternate einfach das ganze aus und macht ein Tralala drum


----------



## Woohoo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



> Betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen ist das dann umso mehr ein nachteil, dieses Angebot wahrzunehmen.


Stimmt. Rechnet man die entgangenen Zinsverluste  mit ein und die Tatsache, dass man es "später" günstiger Kaufen kann (Amazon, Mindfactory beides ohne Versandkosten) ist das kein gutes Angebot mehr.


----------



## wolf7 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

mmh hab mir eben vista professional geladen (dank MSDNAA) nur blöd, dass ich mir eine von den 50€ Versionen geholt hab naja iwi werd ich die schon los werden xD.


----------



## Shady (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



wolf7 schrieb:


> mmh hab mir eben vista professional geladen (dank MSDNAA) nur blöd, dass ich mir eine von den 50€ Versionen geholt hab naja iwi werd ich die schon los werden xD.



Geht mir genauso... *GRML*
Unser PA meinte wir bekommen es nicht mehr, weil sie das MSDNAA nicht verlängert haben und vorerst nicht verlängern. Nun haben wir es doch und ich sitz quasi auf dem 50€ Teil...
Werde wohl versuchen sie gewinnbringend zu verkaufen^^


----------



## Argead (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

hmm 12. Oktober dass bedeutet ja, dass ärgert mich ja schon irgendwie, da meine upgrade version erst (laut der microsoft seite) am 5. November versandt! werden wird. Das wär dann ja fast einen Monat nachdem Win7 (durch Alternate) für die Öffentlichkeit verfügbar wird. 

Da kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass Microsoft es doch schafft die upgrade versionen früher zu verschicken


----------



## Nyze (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Hehe ... hab zuerst bei Amazon geschaut und dann bei Alternate .. 

Vor ner stunde gekauft .. Windows 7 Professional 

Ich freu mich schon .. 14.10. Ja mannnnnnnnn


----------



## Dubway (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



tm0975 schrieb:


> System Builder setzt doch den Kauf von Hardware voraus, oder irre ich mich da jetzt?



Das ist nicht korrekt. In Deutschland ist ein seperater Verkauf zulässig.
BGH, 06.07.2000 - I ZR 244/97


----------



## joel3214 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich verstehe euch nicht warum ihr alle jetzt schon kauft 
Nehmt doch den RC ist fast genau das gleiche und ihr könnt zu 99% Geld sparen, weil Win 7 bestimmt im Preis fallen wird wenn der RC abläuft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch nicht warum ihr alle jetzt schon kauft



naja, das letzte OS das ich gekauft habe war vor vielen Jahren WinXP, von Vista hab ich nie was gehalten nachdem ichs bei Freunden ausprobiert habe.
Jetzt bin ich aus technischen Gründen gezwungen mein XP zu verlassen und das so schnell wie möglich. Da ich also sowieso Win7 kaufen will spare ich mir den RC und gehe direkt am 14. Oktober zur Retail über. 
Ich weiß, dass es anders wohl ein paar Euro günstiger gewesen wäre (und dass das folgende Argument nur Blödsinn ist^^) aber bei den horrenden Summen für meine neue hardware machen die paar Euro weniger aus


----------



## Burner_Red (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Bei Alternate steht unter Systemanforderungen "Datenträger DVD-ROM". Also bekommt man nur den Key zugesendet und muss die DVD seperat besorgen. Ich habe meine Version mit DVD dort bestellt: future-x.de: MS Windows 7 Professional 64bit, DVD, SB, Deutsch [131615] - 113,35EUR : Future-X - Microsoft Software zu günstigen Preisen bei www.future-x.de


----------



## seeker (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Argead schrieb:


> hmm 12. Oktober dass bedeutet ja, dass ärgert mich ja schon irgendwie, da meine upgrade version erst (laut der microsoft seite) am 5. November versandt! werden wird. Das wär dann ja fast einen Monat nachdem Win7 (durch Alternate) für die Öffentlichkeit verfügbar wird.
> 
> Da kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass Microsoft es doch schafft die upgrade versionen früher zu verschicken



meine güte, wenn ich das immer lese ... "ich muss das sofort haben" ... "mein nachbar hats früher und jetzt den größeren virtuellen p****" ... "ich kann ohne win7 nicht mehr leben"

wo lebt ihr denn? ist das euer erster rechner - dachte ihr habt noch alle nen BS drauf und eure kisten laufen oder schreibt ihr ausm inet-cafe.
sucht euch hobbies


----------



## donald81 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



joel3214 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe euch nicht warum ihr alle jetzt schon kauft
> Nehmt doch den RC ist fast genau das gleiche und ihr könnt zu 99% Geld sparen, weil Win 7 bestimmt im Preis fallen wird wenn der RC abläuft.



Genau das Gleiche dachte ich mir auch. Teurer wirds bestimmt nicht. Und vllt. is bis dahin auch SP 1 draussen.


----------



## joel3214 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> (und dass das folgende Argument nur Blödsinn ist^^) aber bei den horrenden Summen für meine neue hardware machen die paar Euro weniger aus


OK wenn man das betrachtet sage ich nichts 
Aber ich hätte auch dann den RC benutzt


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Burner_Red schrieb:


> Bei Alternate steht unter Systemanforderungen "Datenträger DVD-ROM". Also bekommt man nur den Key zugesendet und muss die DVD seperat besorgen.



na klasse und wo bekomme ich den Datenträger her?


----------



## Burner_Red (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> na klasse und wo bekomme ich den Datenträger her?



Kaufe das bei dem Link, den ich dazu gepostet hatte!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Burner_Red schrieb:


> Kaufe das bei dem Link, den ich dazu gepostet hatte!



Das hätte man mir vor 2 Stunden sagen müssen -.-
Gibts keine Möglichkeit irgendwo nen Datenträger ohne Key zu beziehen?

BTW: Ist ja toll dass solche Kleinigkeiten im Artikel mit keinem Wort erwähnt werden.


----------



## Daniel Sun (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Hallo,

mal eine Frage am Rande, welche BitVersion bevorzugt ihr denn am meisten? Ich habe die ganze Zeit auf 32bit gesetzt und weiß nicht ob ich endlich auf 64bit überspringen sollte. Ich mache so Gedanken drüber das die 64bit Treiber noch nicht so verfügbar sind - rede auch von den installierten Programmen.
Kann man hier was falsch machen?

Gruß - Daniel


----------



## Pixelplanet (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

sooo

direkt mal Professional 64bit bestellt 


hoffentlich kommts wirklich direkt am 12.10 hier an


----------



## Bestia (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Daniel Sun schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mal eine Frage am Rande, welche BitVersion bevorzugt ihr denn am meisten? Ich habe die ganze Zeit auf 32bit gesetzt und weiß nicht ob ich endlich auf 64bit überspringen sollte. Ich mache so Gedanken drüber das die 64bit Treiber noch nicht so verfügbar sind - rede auch von den installierten Programmen.
> Kann man hier was falsch machen?
> ...


Ich benutze schon einige Jahre die 64Bit Version von Vista Business und kann mich nicht beklagen. Alles was ich an Treibern brauche bekomme ich in der 64Bit Ausgabe. Angefangen vom Grafikkartentreiber bis zum AHCI-Treiber ist alles dabei.


----------



## Hamsteln (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Burner_Red schrieb:


> Bei Alternate steht unter Systemanforderungen "Datenträger DVD-ROM". Also bekommt man nur den Key zugesendet und muss die DVD seperat besorgen.



Das versteh ich aber so, dass die wie alle anderen auch ne OEM Version verkaufen, also Datenträger+Hülle+Key, aber ohne Handbuch und dem Schnickschnack wie bei na Retail-Version. Weil wozu bräuchte ich als Anforderung nen DVD-ROM, wenn ich nur nen Key bekomme aber keine DVD dazu?!


----------



## Fanchen (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Hamsteln schrieb:


> Weil wozu bräuchte ich als Anforderung nen DVD-ROM, wenn ich nur nen Key bekomme aber keine DVD dazu?!



Da steht aber "Datenträger", nicht "Laufwerk". Zur Installation wird man also wohl einen Datenträger mit Win 7 haben müssen.
Woher man den bekommt frage ich mich allerdings auch.


----------



## chakktheripper (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

oh man .. wegen 10 tagen  und billiger isses auch nicht


----------



## Burner_Red (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Fanchen schrieb:


> Da steht aber "Datenträger", nicht "Laufwerk". Zur Installation wird man also wohl einen Datenträger mit Win 7 haben müssen.
> Woher man den bekommt frage ich mich allerdings auch.



Naja. Es gibt gewisse Softwaresharingplattformen für Schulen, IT-Firmen usw., die legal sind, aber viel kosten (300€ im Jahr). Dort bekommt man das legal geladen. (Freund von mir hat so über die Schule W7 erhalten)
 Man kann aber auch die DVD bei Microsoft nachordern für 10-20€. Das dauert aber min. einen Monat. 

Wie gesagt, besser dort kaufen: future-x.de: MS Windows 7 Professional 64bit, DVD, SB, Deutsch [131615] - 113,35EUR : Future-X - Enfocus, Extensis, Fastviewer, Filemaker, F-secure


----------



## Verwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich habe mir W7 auch bei Alternate bestellt mit dem Glauben eine DVD zu bekommen und nicht nur einen Key.
Eine Mail zu Alternate ist bereits geschrieben mit der bitte um weitere Auskunft...wenn Alternate antwortet werde ich es hier in diesem Forum posten.
Jeder der bereits weis was nun wahr ist sollte dies ebenfalls tun

Gruß Verwalter


----------



## Verwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

...Windows 7 (Alternate) wird mit DVD ausgeliefert


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Verwalter schrieb:


> ...Windows 7 (Alternate) wird mit DVD ausgeliefert



Wenn dem doch so ist dann sollen sie das bitte auch klar in der Artikelbeschreibung darstellen und nicht so einen Humbug da hinsetzen. Ich jedenfalls werde es nicht mehr bei Alternate beziehen - FutureX bietet das gleiche Angebot und das sogar noch ein paar Euro günstiger - da steht sogar im TITEL des Angebots dass die DVD dabei ist....


----------



## Railroadfighter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich hab eine 50€-Version von Amazon, wieso muss ich noch über 2 Wochen lang Vista ertragen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Verwalter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn dem doch so ist dann sollen sie das bitte auch klar in der Artikelbeschreibung darstellen und nicht so einen Humbug da hinsetzen. Ich jedenfalls werde es nicht mehr bei Alternate beziehen - FutureX bietet das gleiche Angebot und das sogar noch ein paar Euro günstiger - da steht sogar im TITEL des Angebots dass die DVD dabei ist....



Die Leute hier machen das Volk echt verückt...ist doch absolut Schwachsinn ein BS. ohne DVD auszuliefern. Manchmal gibt es echt nur Wichtigtuer und halb Affen hier zu sehen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*



Verwalter schrieb:


> Die Leute hier machen das Volk echt verückt...ist doch absolut Schwachsinn ein BS. ohne DVD auszuliefern.



Das stimmt. Deswegen hat es mich ja umso mehr gewundert, dass sowas in der Artikelbeschreibung steht


----------



## baldur8577 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktion: Windows 7 System Builder jetzt bei Alternate vorbestellen und acht Tage früher erhalten*

Ich warte noch ein bischen ab und warum bei Alternate bestellen, kann man auch bei mindfactory ist viel günstiger.


----------

